# Pensacola Pier



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Hello all,



Fairly new to fishing, heard great things about the pensacola pier but i've also heard that there's a bunch of dicks out there.

Is there some etiquette or some tips that you guys could give me just to deal with the people?



Also, how much does it cost?





tight lines


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

7.50 to fish.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

there are a few dicks out there but there are just as many or more that fish in boats

the pier is a great place to fish

just watch the people who catch fish

and dont be afraid to come stand on the rail, people out the wont bite you


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

walking on the pier, 1.25

Fishing on the pier, 7.50

Seeing the monkeys in action, Priceless.



as far as tips go? bend over and lubricate yourself, or beat someones ass. its all about dominance out there.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>walking on the pier, 1.25
> Fishing on the pier, 7.50
> Seeing the monkeys in action, Priceless.
> 
> as far as tips go? bend over and lubricate yourself, or beat someones ass. its all about dominance out there. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


have you ever fished on the pier?

i mean really you have no idea what your talking about


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Jhoe (7/28/2009)*walking on the pier, 1.25
> 
> Fishing on the pier, 7.50
> 
> ...




lol hes pretty much hit the nail on the head.there are some class act douche bags out there and a few that act like they own the T.its a pretty well rounded clusterfuk.if you fish it enough it wont be as bad once you get to know people but a beginner trying to fit on the t will more than likely become discouraged,.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Jhoe (7/28/2009)*walking on the pier, 1.25
> ...


So what happened to the "new" Will? I guess we get www. back?

From my experience, you couldn't be more wrong. I remember my first few times out there and if you simply watch, pay attention and ask a few smart questions, you'll do fine.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *JoeZ (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> ...


*Joe this is coming from a dude that throws rattle traps for kings...* :takephoto

*Just stay away from mike moore...*


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *alum maverick (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *JoeZ (7/28/2009)*
> ...


just to hear you say that lol shows me your incapacity of fishing.i was catching kings on cordels dude when you was a twinklle in your mamas eye long before you worked at gulf breeze bait and tackle giving everyone that walked thru the door your employee discount and trying to be all hush about it.that rattle trap controls more water and covers way more water than any bait you can throw plus it gets twice the distance.dont insult my skills man you will get straight up schooled.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

first off: ben, why even throw fuel out there before there's even a fire going. dang you went from one of my favorite kids to an annoying member of this forum. sure hope it changes.

secondly: i think "dontpanic" might be a little off based with his statements. sure, there are plenty of guys out there that are very capable of being complete jerks but they're usually pushed to it.

before i moved, i fished the pier as much as i could and would look for an opportunity to help someone that was willing to learn. if you go out there willing to take the advice that some folks have, you should do fine. don't go out there with any pre-concieved ideas about the caliber of people being poor. odds are you'll see exactly what you expect - if you go out there thinking everyone is a jerk and have that attitude, you'll probably prove yourself right. but if you go out there with a good attitude and looking for some folks to help, you'll probably find it.

my advice would be to go out there, try to observe as much as possible and ask a few questions. don't get discouraged if you don't have everything down at first. and don't let it get to you if someone does tell you you're doing something wrong.

www.ecpff.com is a GREAT place with several pier fishermen from various gulf coast piers that are very helpful. check it out.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Come fish next to me...Im not a douchebag..I kinda of look like Barney Rubble and Im left handed..Not hard to spot..A lot of nice guys out there..Ive never really seen much douchbaginess..Youll have fun.. Especially with winter coming up is the perfect time to get practice and there are lots of bobos..The etiquette is just watch peoples lines and try not to throw over anyone but if you do its usually an easy fix..Dont King Mackeral fish with powerpro, dont throw hardtails rigs off the end and no setlines on the end and youll be in the game..

Also Will I wouldnt base how I think of Ben on how he acts on a forum...Like other Will..Hes a douchebag on the forum but is actually pretty nice...


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*first off: ben, why even throw fuel out there before there's even a fire going. dang you went from one of my favorite kids to an annoying member of this forum. sure hope it changes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




well i fished out there and saw some people and they act like they own the pier.they move other people shit without asking.they rin there mouth and are rude.i saw one guy move someones step stool and talk shit about it and announce to everyone how much of a bad ass he was for moving it.i watch people argue about getting out of the way when someone has a fish on and than watch guys loosen there drag on tiny ass kings and take forevor to get the fish to the gaff.

if you cast the wrong way or if the pier "regs " think you are disrupting there fishing they yell at you and call you a dumbass.im not saying everyone out there is a douche im just saying for someone that has never done it they can spend a day on the end of that pier and see for themself.

i think okaloosa is a little more laid back and doesnt seem to be as many assholes out there but pcola has definitly changed over the past years.i went out there when they first opened and fished it quite often but that was a long time ago and what i see now is a completely different crowd.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Dylan (7/28/2009)*Come fish next to me...Im not a douchebag..I kinda of look like Barney Rubble and Im left handed..Not hard to spot..A lot of nice guys out there..Ive never really seen much douchbaginess..Youll have fun.. Especially with winter coming up is the perfect time to get practice and there are lots of bobos..
> Also Will I wouldnt base how I think of Ben on how he acts on a forum...Like other Will..Hes a douchebag on the forum but is actually pretty nice...


i know ben. really well. and that's why he pisses me off so bad. 

and will, well he makes lot's folks mad, but it doesn't bother me too much. i like him alright, gave him a bunch of lead even


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Dylan (7/28/2009)*Come fish next to me...Im not a douchebag..I kinda of look like Barney Rubble and Im left handed..Not hard to spot..A lot of nice guys out there..Ive never really seen much douchbaginess..Youll have fun.. Especially with winter coming up is the perfect time to get practice and there are lots of bobos..
> 
> Also Will I wouldnt base how I think of Ben on how he acts on a forum...Like other Will..Hes a douchebag on the forum but is actually pretty nice...




ive met ben a few times.i always remember him as the guy that worked at gbbt.he just seemed like a nice kid back than.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (7/28/2009)*
> ...


*yea....right will!*

*will S your right 100% on the money on your post and ben cool the jets dude...I know what your talking about half the time but....to other ppl you do sound like a jackass no offense brother man.*


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

He is a nice kid...To bad we couldnt have a junior angler casting contest because hed prob win..I think he is right this time..THERE ARE ALMOST AS MANY POST AS ASSHOLE BOATERS AS THERE ARE PIER DOUCHES...So its pretty even..Kinda ironic if you think about it..


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Dylan (7/28/2009)*Come fish next to me...Im not a douchebag..I kinda of look like Barney Rubble and Im left handed..Not hard to spot..A lot of nice guys out there..Ive never really seen much douchbaginess..Youll have fun.. Especially with winter coming up is the perfect time to get practice and there are lots of bobos..
> ...


*ben never worked at Gulf Breeze...? I did maybe...?*

*I have gone out to the pier alot more than 500 times and I have never been called a douchebag or dumbass to my face....?? dont think there scared, they are just not RUDE!! I don't get it!*


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

is there an over 75 for the casting contest?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You should hear what they say when you aren't looking oke


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *alum maverick (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> ...




i just dont get why you think boat fisherman that dont fish the pier anymore must not know shit.i thought your how to set a spread crack was funny .you know you dont have any type off offshore exposure but you act like you do.im not talking about catching some ol raggedy ass snapper.

i dont get where the hostility comes from on downing boat fisherman because they are not part of your pier click.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dont listen to Sam..That googan hasnt fished the pier more than 10 times in 3 years..He fishes more on a boat and doesnt catch anything as much as you do Will..


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *alum maverick (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> ...




not ben i meant you sam.i always get you guys confused because of that kingling name use to be yours from the old forum and than he took it and you got alum mav or whatever but i am talking about sam on this thread.not ben.there is nothing i would not say behind your back that i wouldnt say to your face.wich reminds me next time i see you out there i wanna ask you a couple questions .i liked your how to set an offshore spread joke so when i ask you a few questions id like to see you stand there and look like a clown.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alum maverick (7/28/2009)*
> ...


*I've actually had a bunch of time offshore in my earlier days trolling just don't have the transportion anymore.but i never said you were a bad fisherman, I was just yanking your chain about the rattletraps i dont know you from adam nor do you know my fishing/boating abilities*


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *atlast740 (7/28/2009)*is there an over 75 for the casting contest?


you sir, can enter any division you want, and everyone around should forfiet. i still haven't met you but your reputation goes before you! still looking forward to meeting you one day.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

back to the topic...

will (dontpanic) i hate that you've seen the worse side of the pier. and the truth is, there is some of that behavior that goes on. but, this time of year is a lot more laid back, and the winter is even better. shoot, my favorite time to king fish is when the bonita are thick and sheephead are starting to show up. 

so, i'll admit that you're right. there are some jerks, and some folks do get out of hand. but, will you also concede that there are several helpful people that don't fit the in category that you originally portrayed? i would just hate to discourage this guy completely if it's not 100% bad.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*back to the topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back when big kenny and terry johnson and linda and ernie and some kid named chase and a few others like willie joe was fishing out there.i fished out there alot with my pregnant ol lady and there was a very cool group.i dont know where all them yahoos came from that was out there the other day but it put a pretty bad taste in my mouth.

not saying all bad just sayin it was a pretty uptight crowd and not what i was use to.

what ever happened to chase.that kid was a pretty good fisherman.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i dont understandwhat was wrong about what i said

and i never worked in gbbt


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*back to the topic...
> ...


You are defiantlly right! ppl you named are the group I learned to pier fish with. I guess i've turned into more of a boat fisherman because of it but i still enjoy going out there and will probably go out there more since i sold the maverick!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> since i sold the maverick!


:reallycrying

that boat was awesome 

the hullslap was great


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *kingling (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl5_lblFullMessage>walking on the pier, 1.25
> ...




Yes I have fished just about every pier in pensacola.



Yes I do have an idea what I am talking about.



Yes that is the impression that I get from pier fishing.



Anymore questions?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*back to the topic...
> ...


dangit... i was starting to like you a little more and then you went and lost all my respect. you enjoyed fishing with willie joe?!?! man, now i can't trust your opinion anymore man!

just messing. willie joe is alright, i haven't seen or fished near him in years. 

but really, let's get back to the topic. you guys can argue somewhere else. the original poster was inquiring about pier fishing. i'll toss out a few pointers. 

if you're king fishing. less is more. don't put 11 crimps and an egg weight on your line. stick with your main line, attached to a swivel, then wire, then a treble hook. bronze is the most common color, #2 or #1 are probably the most common hook sizes in 4x strong. when you hook a king, don't crank while he's running. just trust that he'll eventually stop. then crank him in. don't make it a marathon, but taking your time is no big deal. 

wire: single strand and 7strand are both popular. 7strand is probably a little more common. 27 and 40 lb 7strand are good. i wouldn't step up to anything heavier unless you just have to. spend some time in the evenings tying leaders. www.ecpff.com has a video on how to do it. not difficult, just takes practice. OR if you want to go with single strand, it is a little cheaper and it takes no time to learn a haywire twist.

now, you'll need some bait. you can opt to buy bait (not a bad idea for back up if you don't catch any) or catch it on the pier. sabiki rigs are fine. but you can spend a lot less money by tying your own gold hook rigs. just simply tie 3-5 small gold hooks on some 4-10lb fluorocarbon spaced a few inches apart and put about an ounce on the bottom and find some bait.

back to king fishing. a reel with decent line capacity is needed. 20 is a good idea to start with so when you get him around the pier, you've got a little more "pursuasion" but 15 casts a little better and you get more line on your reel. (my personal preference is momoi's hi-catch in 16lb, but anything in that 15-20lb mono range will work)

so, there's a little info to get started for the summer. there are also some spanish mackerel around which can be targetted different ways. let us know what you're looking to target and we'll try to get you more and more info.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

ooops! i guess i was the one getting farther off topic. i went back and read the original post and he didn't even ask about how to fish the pier. he was asking about etiquette.

oh well, i guess if he's new to pier fishing it won't hurt.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> Yes I have fished just about every pier in pensacola.
> 
> Yes I do have an idea what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


then you must have gone out there when it was elbow to elbow 

try and go during the week and it will be alot better


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i think the best thing you can do is just watch people 

kinda stand back and watch and take in everything you can


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

The pier is a great place to fish and to learn a lot of stuff. There are a few people out that can make for a bad experience, but you can't let them. There are more nice helpful people out there than rude ones so come check it out. 

P.M. me or Dylan if you want to meet up we both fish pretty much every afternoon


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *tmass (7/28/2009)*The pier is a great place to fish and to learn a lot of stuff. There are a few people out that can make for a bad experience, but you can't let them. There are more nice helpful people out there than rude ones so come check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> P.M. me or Dylan if you want to meet up we both fish pretty much every afternoon




Most of my bad pier experiences come with the classic pier vs boater argument. Everytime I see someone cast a a sinker or a lure at someone because they are more territorial than a chimpanzee, I can't help but immediately starting to argue with that person about how stupid they are. The end case scenario is always me being painted as the bad guy by the rest of his tribe.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (7/28/2009)*The pier is a great place to fish and to learn a lot of stuff. There are a few people out that can make for a bad experience, but you can't let them. There are more nice helpful people out there than rude ones so come check it out.
> 
> P.M. me or Dylan if you want to meet up we both fish pretty much every afternoon


take tmass up on this offer. he'sa stand up guy. i watched him drop everything he was doing in the heat of a good run one afternoon to stick beside i young man (probably about 12-14 years old) and talk him through fighting the bonita he had hooked. that afternoon, tyler really impressed me. and there's plenty of guys out there just like that.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Will, I was out there the last time you went and i know exactly who you are talking about as to being rude, he is a person that doesn't like you if he doesn't know you and sometimes he has a bad attitude and can be a little mouthy. He is from out of town and comes for a week or so at a time.

I wish you would fish out there more so i could meet the real you not the forum version.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> Most of my bad pier experiences come with the classic pier vs boater argument. Everytime I see someone cast a a sinker or a lure at someone because they are more territorial than a chimpanzee, I can't help but immediately starting to argue with that person about how stupid they are. The end case scenario is always me being painted as the bad guy by the rest of his tribe.


so im asumming you went during ling season

and lets please not turn this into a"lead slinging " thread


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tmass (7/28/2009)*The pier is a great place to fish and to learn a lot of stuff. There are a few people out that can make for a bad experience, but you can't let them. There are more nice helpful people out there than rude ones so come check it out.
> ...


Thanks wil, i really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

tyler is your friend gunna start fishing with you some

the one that was out there this afternoon


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tmass (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*
> ...


my pleasure. i'll always try to give credit where credit is due.

looking forward to fishing with you again on a regular basis if things work out well. if not, i look forward to fishing with you the times i visit. next trip is in october. if the kings are there, i will be too.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (7/28/2009)*tyler is your friend gunna start fishing with you some
> 
> the one that was out there this afternoon


Nah, hes from South Carolina and is a relative through marrige. im just trying to get him on a fish or 2 before he leaves town.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

oh thats cool

there werent to many for him to catch today


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

> *nb&twil (7/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *tmass (7/28/2009)*
> ...


Ill be here!! The king should be also!!


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow, didn't mean to start a riot!

tmass I will definitely be taking you up on your offer! Around what time do you usually go?

nb&twil thanks for the guide on fishing now i've got an idea of what to do.



Going with a buddy of mine to get a bigger fishing rod within the next week, so i'll be seeing some of you guys out there soon! In the meantime, T-Pier it is for me!


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

usually around 1 or 2 in the PM. I just lost my job today so that means more fishing time until i get a new one!!


----------



## gckayakers (Aug 8, 2009)

First and formost, the biggest dicks I've encountered out there were the guys you have to pay to get onto the pier ( what a rip off!) I also recommend a cart with wheels because that's a helluva long walk. I'm a female and last time I went, I carried so much with me that two guys saw me struggling to get back to my truck and carried my cooler for me. Of course, Iam fairly pretty and offered them the rest of my ice for the big king they had caught, but still. It all depends on the kind of person you are. I asked some random guys what I was doing so wrong as I've had no luck out there myself and managed to get these tips:

1. If you want to catch a cobia, whoever calls it first, gets it. That's the rule anyway. In fact that seems to go for anything. but also realize that the majority are usually involved in tournaments. red drum I have seen in the middle of the pier, not the end. What I see the most of them using ( always) is a treble hook, no weight, and cigar minnows. You will likely catch a bull shark at some point, and if you don't, you are still pretty much guaranteed tosee one.I was also told that you need no more than 20-30lb test on your line for the most part. It doesn't matter if you think you've carved out a spot for yourself on the pier,you will be intruded upon, and its really best justto ignore it because they will go away.If you are cool and don't be a dick yourself, they usually won't. Dusk and dawn. Oh, and if you really want to get the most out of your 7.50, buy at 12am or so. it does not last for 24 hours, just til midnight of the day you purchase it. and as they no longer seem to have wrist bands, save your reciept. Yearly passes to the pier are around 279. that will pay for itself in 40 solid days of fishing, but is only worth it if you want to go there that much.

Now, if you want to pay a reasonable price ( either 25/year or 8/week), you can fish off of the Ft. Pickens pier and catch mango snapper and whatever else is running through there.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

wut is a mango snapper?

ive heard of mangrave snapper n mingos but not a mango lol


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Mango, slang for mangrove (black snapper).


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *zahiti (7/29/2009)*Wow, didn't mean to start a riot!
> tmass I will definitely be taking you up on your offer! Around what time do you usually go?
> nb&twil thanks for the guide on fishing now i've got an idea of what to do.
> 
> Going with a buddy of mine to get a bigger fishing rod within the next week, so i'll be seeing some of you guys out there soon! In the meantime, T-Pier it is for me!


This is Ray, Brandon's cousin. Let me know the next time you guys are going fishing and I'll show you a few things. I'm no pro, I know just enough to get me into trouble. Brandon can give you my number.


----------

